# diapering a goat



## becksy (Sep 27, 2009)

ok! bit of a problem. We have a 1 and a half week old doeling at the moment she is staying inside partly because Im bottle raising her and she's so cute! and we are in the process of fixing up her outdoor living area. Im keeping her in the bathroom mostly at the moment because Im having trouble keeping disposable huggies on her. I tried just placing a nappy on her behind with her tail through a hole and hoped this would keep it on but the smart cheeky bugger has worked out how to get them off in the blink of an eye! so that way failed. Then I tried this method.

http://faintinggoatheaven.net/diaperinggoats/diaperagoat.html

It seemed to work well for a few days but now when she runs around I find that between the two front leg holes are ripping and the nappy eventually comes off sigh.. I really want to be able to let her out and give her some freedom, but it can be really hard when she insists on peeing on my boyfriend's bed! (I have no idea why) not to mention the carpet etc. 

So now Im looking for other ideas that might work Ive thought of maybe a dog harness and stitching an extra piece of material with a clamp on the end (like on braces used to hold pants up) and I've read on here about using a sweatshirt arm and placing a safety pin through the nappy. If possible could someone post some pictures of this and how its done? 

and also when I only place one diaper on the goat her back legs seem restricted is there any way to fix this at the moment Im trying newborn diapers. Maybe I need bigger ones?

Thanks all for any help in advance


----------



## kimmyh (Sep 27, 2009)

I have used 2 diapers on a goat, but only on the boys. For girl use, I take an old cotton shirt sleeve/sweatshirt sleeve, and cut leg holes for her front legs. You can measure, or just guess on the placement of the leg holes, and modify as needed. Use the sleeve cuff for the neck hole, and trim the back of the sleeve so that the babies tummy and rump are exposed. Then place your diaper, and using a safety pin, pin the diaper (tab side up) to the sweater on the goats back.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 27, 2009)

Click on my icon to see how I kept a diaper on...
I used a large safety pin and a dress. You can use a baby shirt also. I didn't dress my goat in a dress to be cute, I did it to keep her diaper on,...LOL(although she did look cute!!)


----------



## becksy (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info. Im going to try both ways suggested. I tried to click on your icon but it wouldn't come up, a shame I would love to see how she looks in the dress hee hee bet she looks so cute!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 27, 2009)

When I HAVE to keep one on, I use tape.  I've found the tape the USPS used to give away to be the 'best' for it (as far as staying on...and not pulling the hair too bad).
But a diaper long term on an umbilical cord can lead to issues...keep an eye on it and keep it dry.

Some examples of how I have done it over the years....


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 27, 2009)

This goat was diapered this way 24/7. She went outside when she was around 4 months I think.
She had roam of the house and NEVER had a peeing accident. Every now and then a "ball" would roll out of the corner of the diaper, but other than that, it worked out well.
You want the "butt" of diaper on the belly side. The straps are attached around the back, if that makes sense.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 27, 2009)

Go here and scroll down to the bottom of the page to see the video of her running through the house,...LOL. If you turn up the speakers you can hear her run,..LOL.
http://www.trestlecreekfarm.com/newarrivals.htm


----------



## lilhill (Sep 28, 2009)

Trestlecreek, I haven't seen that video in a long while and every time I'd watch it, it brought a smile.  Princess started my day off great, again!


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 28, 2009)

:bun
I know, I love that video. She was so happy to show "mommy" she could run through the house. That's my Princess!!


----------



## becksy (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you so much to everyone for giving me ideas I had a wonderful time looking at your pictures and video haha  I think Im a tad clucky (broody) lmao. Maybe I should have had another baby after all but I do love my goat to bits! so here's what Ive done for now. I decided to try the pin to sweatshirt sleeve method for now with bigger diapers and it worked! Goaty and I are FINALLY happy, thank goodness. It took some work but we have a great outcome woohoo!  she hasn't been back in the bathroom since doing this and she's loving it I can tell you  but I also plan to graduate her to a dress soon  how can I not? That video of little Princess running through the house and prancing down that step made my heart melt hee hee. Testlecreek what breed is she? she is so damn gorgeous! 

Thanks again everyone for helping me out with this it was really frustrating   for some time but now everything is Blissful


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 28, 2009)

Good to hear your got that under control!! he,he 

She's a pygmy. Yep, she sure did remind me of a human baby. Through the night feedings, sleeping with mom(me) and my gosh, I had to schedule babysitters!! LOL.
I wouldn't want to have to do it again, but I sure loved the little thing more than one should,..LOL.
I still put "coats" on her when it gets around 20 degrees or under. The goodwill has some nice snazzy ones,....I have a pretty neat looking leopard vest she really likes....


----------



## becksy (Sep 28, 2009)

haha the little leopard vest sounds adorable. I plan to go to the second hand shop soon to check out all the goodies I can get for her. My little one sleeps with me too, how could I not let her? Thankfully now the diaper problem is solved she can continue to sleep with me  She had to only spend one night in the bathroom luckily (for her AND me haha) now the problems solved every one is happy  

Today Im going to get some feed for her and tomorrow she's off to the vets for shots and such, the dreaded disbudding (I'm not overly keen on the idea of it) but she is a pet and around children sooo...  it has to be done. Im' hoping all will go well. Wish us luck!


----------



## kimmyh (Sep 28, 2009)

Glad it worked. It makes me feel better about throwing out the stained sweat shirts when I can slavage the sleeves for goats.


----------

